# Star Wars: The Clone Wars: The Lost Missions on Blu-ray 11/11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

when Disney Bought out Star Wars and the final Season of the series was lost due to Warner stopping releasing the series fans were scared that the last season of the show would be lost, thankfully Disney has not allowed that to happen!











FROM EXECUTIVE PRODUCER GEORGE LUCAS

THE EMMY® AWARD-WINNING SERIES ‘STAR WARS: THE CLONE WARS‘



STAR WARS: THE CLONE WARS:

THE LOST MISSIONS



Blasts onto Blu-ray™ and DVD November 11th, 2014







Synopsis: Against a backdrop of ever-shifting loyalties, uneasy alliances and ancient hostilities, the conflict between the Republic and the Separatists ramps up, setting the stage for Darth Sidious’ ultimate act of treachery against the Jedi. In these uncertain times, some of the deepest mysteries of the light and dark sides of the Force are revealed as an intrepid clone trooper uncovers a shocking conspiracy, Anakin Skywalker’s closest relationship is tested to its limits, and Master Yoda makes a discovery that could forever change the balance of power in the galaxy.



Voice Cast: Tom Kane as Narrator, Dee Bradley Baker (TV’s “Phineas & Ferb,” “American Dad,” “Ultimate Spiderman”) as Clone Troopers, Matt Lanter (TV’s “90210,” “Ultimate Spiderman”) as Anakin Skywalker, James Arnold Taylor (TV’s “Hulk and the Agents of S.M.A.S.H.,” “Jonny Test”) as Obi-Wan Kenobi, and Ashley Eckstein (TV’s “Sofia The First,” “That’s So Raven”) as Ahsoka Tano

Creators/Executive 

Producers: George Lucas, Dave Filoni (“Avatar: The Last Airbender,” “Star Wars Rebels”), Steward Lee (“Batman & Mr. Freeze,” “Star Wars Rebels”)

Series Synopsis: Set between Episodes II and III of the iconic “Star Wars” saga, “Star Wars: The Clone Wars” explores the untold stories that helped shape the galaxy far, far away. The series chronicles the adventures of Anakin Skywalker, Obi-Wan Kenobi, Yoda, Ahsoka Tano and other “Star Wars” heroes as they struggle to maintain freedom and restore peace against the dark side of the Force. Joined by an army of clone troopers, the noble Jedi fight to protect the Republic against the Separatists and their droid army led by Count Dooku, hias assassin Asajj Ventress and the evil General Grievous. Each week, a new thrilling story is revealed, brought to the screen by supervising director Dave Filoni and executive producer George Lucas.





Bonus Features: Never Before Seen 16-Minute Documentary Covering All Six Seasons

Four additional story reels from “The Lost Missions” Season (Blu-ray only)



Release Date: 11/11/2014 (Direct Prebook: 9/16; Distributor Prebook: 9/30)



Ratings: TV-PG



Feature Run Time: Approx. 287 minutes



Aspect Ratio: 1:78 (Widescreen)



Audio: 5.1 Dolby Digital



Languages: English, French & Spanish



Subtitles: English, French & Spanish


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Were these the episodes released on Netflix?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mechman said:


> Were these the episodes released on Netflix?


Yeah. They are the season 6 EPs that have only been released on Netflix so far


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

These episodes are well worth watching, I am really happy they were not just lost episodes. As soon as Netflix picked up the series, my daughter and I went on a binge marathon, what a fantastic series. I have soo many questions though on the fate of Darth Maul and Ahsoka, and I think it would be awesome if they did incorporate Ahsoka into the new trilogy of movies now that we know the series is cannon.


----------

